# Is it okay if i dont paint ALL my models? can i still use them in tourneys?



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love to put them together but i put the 'pain' in pain-ting. i suck and when im done my minis look like crap. i know practice makes perfect, painting is a major part of the hobby, ill learn to enjoy it, blah blah blah. but i just want to play the game! Hlp plz!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You'd have to ask the tourney organizer. Most local non-GW shops do NOT require fully painted armies in tourneys, but the organizer of the tourney may. Paint and presentation may also be part of the overall scoring, too. 

Locally, the answer is no, but paint does count toward your overall score for 1st place in the event.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah. Ask the organiser. That sorts most things out.

At my local we have to have our models at least primed.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

at all big tournies such as the gt you have to have all your models painted and they must have at least three diff colours on them aswell, i think they all have to be based also


----------

